# Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?



## DeralteSack (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo und frohe Weihnachten!


Ich hätte da mal eine Frage...

Ich wollte ein paar meiner alten Rollen mal wieder warten und bin nun auf der Suche nach guten Schmiermitteln.

Ich suche gutes Getriebefett und Öl. 

Was könnt ihr da gutes und brauchbares aktuell empfehlen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

hir das ist das beste für mich  .....
ich benutze CorrosionX / ReelX Soft  oder ReelX für meine Stationär rollen |wavey:
damit laufen meine rollen Besser wie im Neuzustand |rolleyes
am besten du bestellst dir ein Rollenpflege Dreierpack - Soft da hast du alles was du brauchst #6

http://www.rutenreparatur.de/shop/speedx-reelx-öl-und-fett/


----------



## DeralteSack (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Danke!

Davon hab ich schon einiges gelesen.

Werde es mal testen. 

Habe ein paar alte Baitrunner, die nach über 10 Jahren nun doch mal etwas frisches Öl brauchen.


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

als Rollenschmiermittel nehme ich seit eh und je einfache Vaseline,
 wenn ich sie etwas dünner haben will (z.B.Schnurfett) mixe ich sie mit 
 Paraphinoel.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Naja, will dirch nicht zu Nahe treten, aber bevor man sich die Arbeit macht ne Rolle zu zerlegen und zu reinigen nur um dann Vaseline reinzuschmieren .... lass mal. 
Es gibt genügend geeignete Fette die nicht wirklich teuer sind, da muss man nicht rumpfuschen.


----------



## Digga (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> hir das ist das beste für mich  .....
> ich benutze CorrosionX / ReelX Soft  oder ReelX für meine Stationär rollen |wavey:
> damit laufen meine rollen Besser wie im Neuzustand |rolleyes
> am besten du bestellst dir ein Rollenpflege Dreierpack - Soft da hast du alles was du brauchst #6
> ...



Welches Öl nimmst du dann für welche Teile der Rolle?
ReelX Soft  
       CorrosionX  
       ReelX


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



> Welches Öl nimmst du dann für welche Teile der Rolle?
> ReelX Soft
> CorrosionX
> ReelX


Ich benutze auch ReelX und wenn du dir die Mühe machst, den Link zu öffnen, dann steht da bei jedem Produkt wofür es geeignet ist, b.z.w. genutzt wird(detailliert!)!

Jürgen


----------



## kernell32 (25. Dezember 2014)

Nähmaschinenöl oder Waffenöl säurefrei, welche Marke ist mir reichlich egal.
Nachtrag: Nichtharzend steht noch drauf  hört sich gut an.


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

ReelX Soft das Fett kommt am Schnurlaufröllchen und ans Wormschaft ....
und an die Lager die ja eh wartungsfrei sind ( es sei denn man bestellt sich andere )die nicht nach zu fetten gehen kommt dann paar tropfen CorrosionX rann...... plus ab und zu in die Wartungsluke  bei den shimanos so acht oder zehn tropfen auch davon ...
bin da auch noch nicht so ein richtiger profi drinne in sachen Wartung aber mit dem öl und fett laufen die rollen besser als vorher #6


----------



## thanatos (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

@ Keine Ahnung -man nimmt eben das womit man in über
 fünfzig Jahren die besten Erfahrungen gemacht hat #6
 probiert hab ich schon genug mit allermöglichen hightec
 Fetten bin aber nun mal zu dem Schluß gekommen das einfachste ist das beste ,weil ohne irgendwelche Neben-
 Wirkungen .


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Naja, solange die Rolle nicht in der Sonne liegt ....


----------



## pike-81 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Moinsen!
Vor 50 Jahren waren die Rollen auch noch anders aufgebaut. 
Zur Zeit bin ich bei dem Zeug von QUANTUM. 
Was sagt denn Wollebre dazu?
Der Thread schreit ja nach einem Fachmann. 
Petri


----------



## simmi321 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Shimano rät von der Quantum hot Sauce ab da sich in ihr schleifmittel befinden.
Ich benutze reelx Öl fürs Schnurlaufröllchen , Cals Drag&reel grease benutze ich fürs Getriebe und Wormshaft. Hin und wieder gebe ich auch einige Tropfen reelx in die Wartungsöffnung.


----------



## pike-81 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Jo, hab ich auch schon gelesen. 
Kann aber nicht klagen. 
Das Shimano von Quantum abrät, ist ja nicht verwunderlich. 
Mercedes würde einem wohl auch nichts von Audi empfehlen.


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Selbstverständlich wird jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Produkt empfehlen und das der Mitstreiter ablehnen und mit Garantieverlust drohen.

Daher finde ich es interessant, dass noch keine Produkte an Fetten von DAM, Shimano, etc. bisher empfohlen wurden.

Scheinbar sind diese zwar meist günstiger wie die genannten, aber haben scheinbar keine so hohe Qualität. 

Habt ihr auch noch nen guten Ratschlag, was man nehmen kann, um das Getriebe zu reinigen und zu entfetten?

Habe bisher Feingetriebe immer zerlegt und in Benzin eingelegt und/oder mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt. Ich denke das sollte man hier wohl besser nicht machen.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Servus,

 ich verwende von Quantum die HotSauce und ebenfalls von Quantum das Rollenöl. Bisher keine Probleme.... Wichtiger finde ich, dass man darauf achten sollte welche Teile man fettet und welche man Ölt. Bei Shimano ging mir das Öl auf den Keks.... dünn wie Wasser....


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Diese Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. Daher auch meine Fragen.

Das Tolle ist, dass ich das Gefühl hatte, dass das Shimanoöl irgendwie gar nicht richtig schmieren würde.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Wollbere unser Board-Rollenprofi meinte mal, dass die Wartungsluke bei den Shimanos für ein Shimano Sprühfett gedacht war. Das bekommt man aber wohl bei uns gar nicht...


----------



## kernell32 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Sprühfette gibts doch auch hierzulande, aber warum sprühfett? geht es darum das zeug mit druck rein zu ballern damit es überall dran kommt?
Ich benutze wie gesagt regelmässig ein nicht harzendes säurefreies Nähmaschinenöl, die Wirkung ist sehr gut lässt aber nach ca. 20 stunden kurbeln wieder nach. Das bedeutet ich tu 1-2 mal im Monat nen Spritzer rein.
Fett dürfte länger halten aber kommt halt aus der tube nicht wirklich vernünftig in die Öffnung.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Die Frage hast du dir selbst mehr oder weniger beantwortet.... Sprühfett für die Getriebeteile, da man ohne Zerlegen sonst nicht ran kommt...

 Warum Shimano dann diese wässrige Öl mitliefert bleibt mir ein rätzel...


----------



## saibking (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Für das Innenleben nehme ich ein gutes Lagerfett oder Nähmaschinenöl.
Für die beweglichen, äußeren Teile (Bügel, Schnurlauf, Kurbel etc.) hat sich Ballistol bewährt. Hat den Vorteil, dass es die Schnur nicht angreift und völlig harmlos ist, wenn etwas davon ins Wasser gelangt. Außerdem verharzt es nicht und wirkt konservierend, wenn die Rolle längere Zeit nicht zum Einsatz kommt.
Stinkt halt anfangs fürchterlich, aber nach ein paar Tagen riechen auch die Fische davon nichts mehr |supergri


----------



## kernell32 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Hab mal n bisschen gesucht, Thema Sprühfett, da gibts relativ viel. CRC, Caramba, Weicon etc. meistens sind die weiss mit ptfe.
Was ist denn von ptfe (Teflon) als Zusatz in Schmiermitteln zu halten?


----------



## pike-81 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Zum Reinigen und entfetten nehme ich Isopropanol aus der Apotheke. 
So ein Fläschchen hält ewig, und die Rückstände verdunsten sehr schnell.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Mich ärgert das immer, dass man Rollen pflegen soll - die sollen funktionieren.

Es muss doch eigentlich möglich sein, die Teile gut gefettet auszuliefern, das kann ja auch nicht die Welt kosten, das gleich ab Werk vernünftig zu machen, vor allem im hochpreisigeren Bereich.

Wenn ich was zum pflegen wollte, könnte ich auch heiraten - ne Rolle soll einfach funktionieren.....


----------



## Don-Machmut (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es muss doch eigentlich möglich sein, die Teile gut gefettet auszuliefern, das kann ja auch nicht die Welt kosten, das gleich ab Werk vernünftig zu machen, vor allem im hochpreisigeren Bereich.



was lange hält bring uns kein geld #d
 hätte man auch auf  die Packung schreiben können :c

mir kommt es ja so vor als wenn bewusst gespart wird die letzten Jahre .... meinen alten stradics Fc zb. die waren noch komplett gefettet...... und da gab es auch noch ne Flasche ÖL mit dazu ( auch wenn ich finde Wasser wäre genauso ..das zeug taugt nicht viel ) war es doch dabei .....
Aber Heute ????????????

ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei den stellas ist ...vielleicht liegt es ja doch am geld #hdas erst ab einer 300€ plus rolle fett mit im plan ist ??????
aber bei den biomaster  und co rollen ist wenig bis garnichts  drinne im neuzustand #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

ja, elend das...............


----------



## DeralteSack (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Wie schade, das das in den letzten Jahren gerade mit Shimano so schlecht geworden ist.

Ich will ein paar 12 Jahre alte Baitrunner warten, die in ihrem ganzen Leben so gut wie kein Öl gesehen haben. Ab und zu mal nen Tropfen nach ner Reinigung.
Die funktionieren immer noch perfekt.#6

Eine jedoch, die ich später erst nachgekauft habe, zeigt Schmiermittelmangel (dabei war sie nur die Reserverolle).


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
2 Aero GT,gekauft 1998,waren ab Werk tadellos mit Fett versorgt..bis dato zweimal Komplettwartung und laufen immer noch super.

Technium FC 2013..Fett nur zu erahnen,das gleiche bei einer Ryobi.

Eine Wormshaft Arc hatte zwar Werkseitig ausreichend Fett-nur klebte davon mehr im Gehäuse als am Antrieb:banghead:


----------



## Vanner (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Ich hab auch Shimano Aeros, die sind bestimmt schon mind. 15 Jahre alt aber offen waren die noch nie. Wartung wurde also noch nie durchgeführt. Ging also früher mit Shimano. Wenn das heute anders ist, dann muß ich wohl aufpassen mit meinen Neuen.


----------



## DeralteSack (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Habe damals viele Shimanos gehabt. Bis auf die eine funktionieren alle anderen wie am ersten Tag. 

Wahrscheinlich war diese damals schon ein "Montagsmodell".


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Mir scheint,das es seit einigen Jahren so 2-3 Montage pro Woche gibt


----------



## DeralteSack (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Mein Händler sagte einmal, dass ne Shimano in der Regel ca. 10 Jahre hält und ne billige vergleichbare Rolle bei gleicher Beanspruchung nur maximal halb so lange. Da würde der Preis sich dann rechnen.

Hab gerade erst ne neue Shimano gekauft. Mal schauen, ob das auch bei dieser zutrifft.


----------



## noob4ever (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Hab mal n bisschen gesucht, Thema Sprühfett, da gibts relativ viel. CRC, Caramba, Weicon etc. meistens sind die weiss mit ptfe.
> Was ist denn von ptfe (Teflon) als Zusatz in Schmiermitteln zu halten?



Hab momentan Rivolta T.S.R Plus zum testen. Dabei handelt es sich um vollsynthetisches Kriechöl (glaube sogar lebensmittelecht) aus der Sprühdose. Es verteilt sich aus der Dose viel besser und bleibt schön an den Zahnrädern haften.


----------



## Wollebre (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Mein Händler sagte einmal, dass ne Shimano in der Regel ca. 10 Jahre hält und ne billige vergleichbare Rolle bei gleicher Beanspruchung nur maximal halb so lange. Da würde der Preis sich dann rechnen.
> 
> Hab gerade erst ne neue Shimano gekauft. Mal schauen, ob das auch bei dieser zutrifft.




 Dann wollen wir 2024 aber hören wie die Rolle sich gemacht hat!
 Lege mir das auf Vorlage#6


----------



## Wollebre (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Hab momentan Rivolta T.S.R Plus zum testen. Dabei handelt es sich um vollsynthetisches Kriechöl (glaube sogar lebensmittelecht) aus der Sprühdose. Es verteilt sich aus der Dose viel besser und bleibt schön an den Zahnrädern haften.


 
 zum Schmieren von Getriebe ist das T.R.S. Plus viel zu dünnflüssig. Ist lt. Beschreibung ein Kriechöl.
Produktbeschreibung lt. Hersteller:
T.R.S. Plus: Kriech- und Feinöl mit Schmierfaktor                 Des Weiteren einsetzbar als Schmiermittel für Fein- und Messwerkzeuge, Zylinderschlösser, Beschläge und Waffen. Zum Reinigen von öl- und fettverschmutzten Teilen sowie zur Konservierung gereinigter Bauteile gegen Flugrost.

*                   Getriebe müssen gefettet werden!!*

 Da es auch zum Reinigen fettverschmutzter Teile genommen werden kann, darf es nicht in Kugellager eindringen oder mit dem Fett im Gehäuse in Berührung kommen. Das darin befindliche Fett löst sich dann auf!! Dann kann man auch gleich WD40 nehmen...

 Sehe solch ein dünnflüssiges Öl brauchbar für die Rücklaufsperre. Die aber nicht direkt ansprühen, sondern vom Öl etwas in eine kleine Dose geben und mit Pinsel auftragen. Direkt unter der Rücklaufsperre ist bei fast alle Rollen ein Kugellager. Darum verbietet sich hier mit dem Öl zu sprühen! warum s.o.

 Benutze den Reiniger A.C.S. 3. Macht einen ausgezeichneten Job. Nur aufgrund der Dämpfe nicht empfehlenswert den im Raum anzuwenden. Besser Fenster weit auf oder gleich raus auf die Terasse.


----------



## noob4ever (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Sonst habe ich Kriechfett und teste nun das TRS an einer viel gefischten Penn Sargus 3000 aus. Man kann das nicht mit WD40, Balistol oder Caramba vergleichen, denn es haftet besser.
Von Rivolta gibt es aber auch weißes Sprühfett, welches auch lebensmittelecht ist.


----------



## thanatos (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Mein Händler sagte einmal, dass ne Shimano in der Regel ca. 10 Jahre hält und ne billige vergleichbare Rolle bei gleicher Beanspruchung nur maximal halb so lange. Da würde der Preis sich dann rechnen.
> 
> Hab gerade erst ne neue Shimano gekauft. Mal schauen, ob das auch bei dieser zutrifft.



|gr: so ne Sch....e meine Rollen sind im Schnitt alle über 20 Jahre alt #d und nicht eine Shimano dabei ;+ was mach ich
 bloß falsch ;+ mehr als angeln kann man doch nicht.


----------



## DeralteSack (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Vielleicht solltest du dann mal die Hersteller anschreiben und dich beschweren, dass deine "NON-Shimano-Rollen" jetzt schon so lange gehalten haben und_ immer noch noch nicht_ kaputt sind.:vik:
Das würde doch nicht dem Standart entsprechen. 

Vielleicht bekommst du dann ja ein paar Neue als Belohnung für die Treue zum Produkt!:q:q:q


Das beweist wieder einmal, dass ein Name nichts über Qualität aussagt.


----------



## zokker (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Das beweist wieder einmal, dass ein Name nichts über Qualität aussagt.


Kommt drauf an was für eine Qualität man definiert.
In der geplanten (oder künstlichen) Obsoleszenz haben sie bestimmt einen sehr hohen Standart.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



zokker schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was für eine Qualität man definiert.
> In der geplanten (oder künstlichen) Obsoleszenz haben sie bestimmt einen sehr hohen Standart.



Oh ja!!!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Sonst habe ich Kriechfett und teste nun das TRS an einer viel gefischten Penn Sargus 3000 aus.


Hab das Rivolta auch hier stehen, aber sehe es ähnlich wie Wollebre, zu dünn und zerstört dir das Lagerfett (ist nicht ohne Grund hochentzündlich, zur Reinigung geeignet und nicht als Schmierstoff geführt).
Besteht ja auch zu ~50% aus Isoparaffinem Lösungsmittel, also nicht soweit weg von WD40.
Ansonsten ist das Zeug aber ganz gut im Alltag nutzbar.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Scheint ja echt ne Wissenschaft zu sein. #c
Ich habe mir mal im Baumarkt nen 1kg-Tiegel Lager- und Getriebefett geholt. Das nehme ich für Hauptantrieb, Excenter usw., Achse und Kugellager öle ich mit einem Universalfeinöl. Mit der Combo kann ich wahrscheinlich 10.000 Rollen warten...:m

Bis jetzt auch keine Probleme, also nehm ich das Zeug weiter.


----------



## thanatos (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

nö,ist keine Wissenschaft man kann aber durchaus eine daraus machen.Einem Getriebe ist es *******gal mit was es geschmiert wird Hauptsache es wird geschmiert.In meine Motoradgetriebe hab ich grundsätzlich nur Hydrauliköl
 gefüllt,war einfach top zu jeder Jahreszeit.Warum also ein großes Brimborium für ne simple Angelrolle,bei den Preisen 
 für´n bischen Fett roll´n sich mir ja die Fußnägel auf.
 Aber wer´s brauch soll´s ruhig machen ist eben ´ne Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Na solange es Fett ist sagt ja keiner was, aber "Reinigungsmittel" als Schmiermittel zu nutzen is ne andere Sache.


----------



## Weserfisch (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Moin, ich nutze seit Jahren Top 2000 W von Autol für meine Rollen.
Das Zeug hat sehr gute Hafteigenschaften, ist Wasserfest und resistent gegen Salzwasser. Dazu ist es noch für die Verwendung in der Lebensmittelindustrie geeignet. Eine 400g-Kartusche bekommt man schon ab 4-5 Euro.


----------



## winstown (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Hi!
Ich nutze das Mehrzweckfett von Nigrin.
Fette damit meine Twinpower seit mehreren Jahren 1-2 mal im Jahr.
Cals Fett hab ich auf den Carbonbremsen, ansonstem höchstens mal etwas nähmaschinenöl fürs Schnurlaufröllchen.

Die Penn Slammer hat das Fett nicht ganz so gut vertragen, evtl gehört da einfach weniger rein als bei der Twinpower? Habe alle beweglichen Teile leicht mit einem Pinsel bestrichen.
Bei Temperaturen um -5° ließ sich die Kurbel nur noch mit viel Kraft drehen, die Twinpower lief hingegen fast wie von selbst.


----------



## noob4ever (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



thanatos schrieb:


> nö,ist keine Wissenschaft man kann aber durchaus eine daraus machen.Einem Getriebe ist es *******gal mit was es geschmiert wird Hauptsache es wird geschmiert.In meine Motoradgetriebe hab ich grundsätzlich nur Hydrauliköl
> gefüllt,war einfach top zu jeder Jahreszeit.Warum also ein großes Brimborium für ne simple Angelrolle,bei den Preisen
> für´n bischen Fett roll´n sich mir ja die Fußnägel auf.
> Aber wer´s brauch soll´s ruhig machen ist eben ´ne Glaubensfrage.




Hydrauliköl im Getriebe?

Ich denke nicht, dass du dir jemals Gedanken über Öl gemacht hast. Welche Eigenschaften zB. ein Getriebeöl und welche ein Hydrauliköl haben sollte/hat.
Hydrauliköl schmiert nicht soderlich gut (ist auch nicht seine Hauptaufgabe) und zerlegt dir dein Getriebe.
Ausserdem haben Getriebeöle eine andere Viskosität. Meist so 220-320 und Hydrauliköle meist 46-150.
Das dünnflüssige Hydrauliköl bildet keinen ausreichenden Ölfilm auf den beanspruchten Teilen und sollte dieser "reißen", schwindet die Lebensdauer deines Getriebes enorm. 

Möglicherweise hast du ein wirklich gutes Hydrauliköl, das auch gute Schmiereigenschaften hat... und hast noch Glück mit dem Getriebe, aber davon auszugehen das es ***** egal ist welches Öl man für was nimmt ist absoluter Schwachsinn.

Solltest du dennoch deiner Meinung bleiben, mach das Hydrauliköl mal in dein Auto rein...


----------



## Wollebre (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



winstown schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich nutze das Mehrzweckfett von Nigrin.
> Fette damit meine Twinpower seit mehreren Jahren 1-2 mal im Jahr.
> Cals Fett hab ich auf den Carbonbremsen, ansonstem höchstens mal etwas nähmaschinenöl fürs Schnurlaufröllchen.
> ...



Die Twinpower und die Slammer haben unterschiedliche Getriebe. Die Slammer hat ein Exenterrad was bei festem Fett schwerer Kurbelt als das Worm Shaft Getriebe der TP.
 Kann auch an dem Fett liegen mit dem die Kugellager der Slammer geschmiert sind. Wer bei entsprechenden Minustemperaturen angeln geht, sollte entsprechend präparierte  Kugellager einsetzen. Am besten offene KL die nur leicht mit einem Winteröl geschmiert werden. Vorher evtl. darin befindliches Fett entfernen.
 Die wichtigsten KL sind die beiden auf der Kurbelachse und das/die auf/unter dem Ritzel. Die anderen KL sind meist so klein das die das Kurbeln nicht behindern.
 Am besten nach dem Schmieren die Rolle für 2-3 Stunden in den Froster legen. Dann gibts keine negativen Überraschungen am Wasser.


----------



## noob4ever (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hab das Rivolta auch hier stehen, aber sehe es ähnlich wie Wollebre, zu dünn und zerstört dir das Lagerfett (ist nicht ohne Grund hochentzündlich, zur Reinigung geeignet und nicht als Schmierstoff geführt).
> Besteht ja auch zu ~50% aus Isoparaffinem Lösungsmittel, also nicht soweit weg von WD40.
> Ansonsten ist das Zeug aber ganz gut im Alltag nutzbar.



Ich denke wir sollten an dieser Stelle unterscheiden über welche Rollen wir sprechen und zwar:

-Rollen (nicht so hochwertig) die seit 10 Jahren in Betrieb sind und nicht oft gewartet werden (da ist bestimmt kein Fett mehr in den geschlossenen Lagern). Da denke ich schadet dünneres (nicht WD40, Caramba etc. ) Öl nicht.

und

- Rollen (hochwertig) die jährlich einer Wartung unterzogen werden und auch mal ein Satz neue Lager bekommen.

Wie "hochwertig" einem diese oder andere Rolle ist, ist subjektiv.


Und ja, ich sehe es ein, dass T.R.S ungeeignet ist |rolleyes


----------



## DeralteSack (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

In meinem Falle der Fall 3:

Hochwertige Rolle, die das erste mal nach über 10 bzw. 12 Jahren eine Wartung bekommt und vorher nicht benötigte.

Nur das Ölkännchen mal gesehen und ab und zu mal ein Tröpfchen bekommen.


----------



## winstown (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Die Twinpower und die Slammer haben unterschiedliche Getriebe. Die Slammer hat ein Exenterrad was bei festem Fett schwerer Kurbelt als das Worm Shaft Getriebe der TP.
> Kann auch an dem Fett liegen mit dem die Kugellager der Slammer geschmiert sind. Wer bei entsprechenden Minustemperaturen angeln geht, sollte entsprechend präparierte  Kugellager einsetzen. Am besten offene KL die nur leicht mit einem Winteröl geschmiert werden. Vorher evtl. darin befindliches Fett entfernen.
> Die wichtigsten KL sind die beiden auf der Kurbelachse und das/die auf/unter dem Ritzel. Die anderen KL sind meist so klein das die das Kurbeln nicht behindern.
> Am besten nach dem Schmieren die Rolle für 2-3 Stunden in den Froster legen. Dann gibts keine negativen Überraschungen am Wasser.



Klingt logisch, habe mir zu dem Zeitpunkt da aber keine Gedanken drum gemacht, weil alle anderen Rollen auch so gut liefen. Hatte das Fett dann mit etwas Ballistol verdünnt und seitdem läuft die auch bei Minustemperaturen gut. Da muss aber eine andere Lösung her |rolleyes


----------



## Kaka (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welches Material zur Rollenpflege?*

Ich häng mich hier mal ran. Will meine Rollen demnächst mal warten lassen. Selber trau ich mich da nicht ran, da null Erfahrung damit. 

Habe hier eine Rollenwartung für 24 € gefunden. Empfehlenswert?

http://www.rutenreparatur.de/rollenservice/

Gibts noch andere empfehlenswerte "Wartungsfirmen"?


----------

